# Second Trip on Conway Scenic Railway



## NETrainfan (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi- At the beginning of September, we went on the Conway Scenic Railway to Bartlett and back.

At the end of September, we went from North Conway to Conway on the 1 hour trip.

It was unique in that we rode in the Parlor Car- a train with wicker chairs and wooden trim.

It was a departure from regular train seats- it was fun.

We have yet to ride the Notch Train which is 4 and 1/2 hours round trip. Lynn in Maine


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 2, 2017)

Glad you had a nice trip. Did you get some good photos?

I would like to ride the Crawford Notch train some time. When I was a child, we crossed the tracks on the hiking trail to Ethan Pond, but no trains were using them at that time.


----------



## NETrainfan (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes, we did get some good photos- especially of Mt. Washington from the train.

We went up to the Mt. Washington summit this summer in a van. It is better than the Cog Railway!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 3, 2017)

NETrainfan said:


> Yes, we did get some good photos- especially of Mt. Washington from the train.
> 
> We went up to the Mt. Washington summit this summer in a van. It is better than the Cog Railway!


I have been to the top of Washington in an old-fashioned "stage" (station wagon in the late fifties), on the cog railway, and several different routes under my own foot power! Now you make me want to dig out some old photos...


----------



## NETrainfan (Oct 16, 2017)

The van had a guide- it was quite good.


----------

